# What is this?



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

???

eye is red.

tail..thick black edge.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

rhom


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

a big S.Sanchezi IMO

greetz


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

William said:


> a big S.Sanchezi IMO
> 
> greetz


I was thinking compressus, possible altuvei.

I dont see sanchezi at all..look at how high and round the body is..the hump, mouth shape...the eye is a rhom red eye..the tail is wrong, thck,thick black band. Either way he has an awesome personality...comes up to me when i go to the tank..its not aggression its more curiosity. I notice he watches whats going on outside of the tank.


----------



## xtwelvx (Mar 30, 2005)

looks like a sanchez....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This photo was sent to me by Email for ID a few days ago. Without knowing the locality of this fish its down to a best guess. Supposedly, this fish was brought in by George Fear as an S. rhombeus. I doubt George would label it as such if he was not reasonably sure. The scutes are large as found in S. sanchezi, but since that species is a rhombeus-group member I must, at this time, agree with George that it is probably S. rhombeus. Of course, if better photos can be produced, I will review the fish again.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

hastatus said:


> This photo was sent to me by Email for ID a few days ago. Without knowing the locality of this fish its down to a best guess. Supposedly, this fish was brought in by George Fear as an S. rhombeus. I doubt George would label it as such if he was not reasonably sure. The scutes are large as found in S. sanchezi, but since that species is a rhombeus-group member I must, at this time, agree with George that it is probably S. rhombeus. Of course, if better photos can be produced, I will review the fish again.


Thanks frank

I will produce greater quality photos, out of water photos soon to fully answer the question. His behavior is very strange for a prianha..he almosts acts liek a cichlid..investigates whats going on outside of the tank, Goes up to me when I approach the tank..swims through the plants around them individually in an almost playfull manor and anytime I put anything new in his tank he immediately investigates it.

Cool fish.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

I think in one of georges threads he said the Red Throat Rhomb was from Eastern Brazil. I bought the same fish and mine was labled as a Compressus member.

View attachment 93265


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

ANDONI said:


> I think in one of georges threads he said the Red Throat Rhomb was from Eastern Brazil. I bought the same fish and mine was labled as a Compressus member.
> 
> View attachment 93265


Yours is slightly different in head, fin and body shape. yours has visable bar markings along its back. It is possible that both S.compressus and S.rhombeus have similar appearences being from the same locality..some fishes from similar locations have similar markings.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

see...


----------



## g-up96 (Sep 14, 2005)

RHOM


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Your fish is certainly S. compressus if it is from Eastern Brazil (see cleaned image). If the top photo is from the same locality and were it at better photo then I could tell for certain. But as I stated, its not a good photo and without being able to see the type of body spotting pattern, it makes it that much harder to determine species.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

hastatus said:


> Your fish is certainly S. compressus if it is from Eastern Brazil (see cleaned image). If the top photo is from the same locality and were it at better photo then I could tell for certain. But as I stated, its not a good photo and without being able to see the type of body spotting pattern, it makes it that much harder to determine species.


Yeah...the compressus isnt my fish. It was bought from george and was also labelled red throat rhom. Next week I will get better photos.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Better photos always helps. The compressus-group is very complex in that the group forms similar shaped fish and some cases, have similar body markings. Both S. compressus and S. altuvei are close appearing species with very small differences between them not easily detected by even the trained eye. Another fish that is close appearing to S. rhombeus is S. altispinis. With that species it has very similar appearances to S. compressus but its main feature is its 3 or so prominent spines next to the anal opening. One could easily confuse it for a compressus fish. That is why locality is a big issue when IDing fish within this group.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks frank


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

hastatus said:


> Better photos always helps. The compressus-group is very complex in that the group forms similar shaped fish and some cases, have similar body markings. Both S. compressus and S. altuvei are close appearing species with very small differences between them not easily detected by even the trained eye. Another fish that is close appearing to S. rhombeus is S. altispinis. With that species it has very similar appearances to S. compressus but its main feature is its 3 or so prominent spines next to the anal opening. One could easily confuse it for a compressus fish. That is why locality is a big issue when IDing fish within this group.


GOD WHY DID YOU HAVE TO MAKE THINGS SO COMPLICATED?! LOL!...

Do you have a pic of these anal spines..I have thought of the possibility of him being altispinis.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Visit here.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

hastatus said:


> Visit here.


BETTER PICS!

now what do you think?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi. Probably a female.


----------



## baitman (Feb 20, 2003)

hastatus said:


> S. sanchezi. Probably a female.


How do you tell the sex? I just bought a couple of S. sanchezi and would like to know this info. Thanx frank.

Clint


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

Thats cool..fish has got a great personality.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

hastatus said:


> S. sanchezi. Probably a female.


Is this pretty much the maximum size for sanchezi?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

6 to 7 inches seems to be the TL.

From my limited experience and reading up on the species (See W. Braker article on Breeding S. spilopleura - This link. )

The larger size of the female seems to correspond well with specimens I have kept in captivity that are nearly full grown with identicle traits. Males of this species tend to be slimmer in build.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

hastatus said:


> 6 to 7 inches seems to be the TL.
> 
> From my limited experience and reading up on the species (See W. Braker article on Breeding S. spilopleura - This link. )
> 
> The larger size of the female seems to correspond well with specimens I have kept in captivity that are nearly full grown with identicle traits. Males of this species tend to be slimmer in build.


Yep..the female seems to be more deep bodied..I guess so the abdomen can hold eggs and such. Well time to give "her" to my 55 gallon for life..lotsa plants(cause the fish wims around them-weird) and I think Im gonna start fresh with a baby rhom for my 100 gallon(yes 100 gallon lol). Im gonna fill it with tetras before I ad him too. I would like to TRULY see how long it takes rhoms to grow.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

My last comment on your fish is this. I remain uncertain why George had them listed as Red S. rhombeus. These fish are not found (to my knowledge) in E. Brazil, but are Peruvian in origin. I suspect the fish might have been inadvertently mixed in with S. rhombeus at the export origin, which is not uncommon of that happening. In either case, good luck with your fish, its a nice one.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

Well it does look alot like a rhom at this size apart from the belly and some other differences..Altho maybe S.sanchezi doesnt sell as well :-X?


----------

